
Great white sharks go to places that were thought to be ocean deserts - privong
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/05/28/613394086/great-white-sharks-have-a-secret-cafe-and-they-led-scientists-right-to-it
======
throw501
Much to see inside their ship, the Falkor (Google Street View)

[https://schmidtocean.org/virtual-
tour.html?cbll=37.80253,-12...](https://schmidtocean.org/virtual-
tour.html?cbll=37.80253,-122.396448&panoid=xDdpVzsTkMYAAAQIt-
Yspg&cbp=12,70.57,,1,0.81&z=16#deck3)

[https://schmidtocean.org/virtual-
tour.html?cbll=37.802447,-1...](https://schmidtocean.org/virtual-
tour.html?cbll=37.802447,-122.396471&panoid=9fvPsezDergAAAQIt-
Vhug&cbp=12,207.78,,1,0.81&z=16#deck3)

[https://schmidtocean.org/virtual-
tour.html?cbll=37.802618,-1...](https://schmidtocean.org/virtual-
tour.html?cbll=37.802618,-122.396645&panoid=JqdTYiYZiusAAAQIt-
ViQg&cbp=12,311.78,,1,0.81&z=16#deck3)

~~~
dhimes
Well, there goes my day.

------
stevenwoo
How would we know that the difference between this being a place that the
sharks have always migrated to versus this is just one place that has happened
to escape large scale commercial fishing?

~~~
belorn
If there is one thing that nuclear testing sites, meltdowns, and DMZ thats
mined all show is that animals tend to reclaim territory quite fast. Unless
nearby areas are still heavily fished I doubt this place is the result of
learned behavior.

In order to explain it I would instead look at reason why this place has
stayed strong while other places has not. At that depth the ocean might not
have been effected as much by changing temperatures, and there might be a
better sustained eco balance.

~~~
baxtr
Don’t understand why you are being downvoted. Chernobyl is a good example what
happens when humans leave.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/04/23/wildlife-
returns-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/04/23/wildlife-returns-to-
radioactive-wasteland-of-chernobyl/)

~~~
belorn
Exactly what I thinking of. There is also a interesting episode from Discovery
Channel Shark Week 2016’s “Nuclear Sharks", which describe the massive number
of sharks at Bikini Atoll. To quote "Its nicely how things can recover so
quickly. I think this is the last eden.".

------
tim333
This got a mention a week back at the start of the "Richard Jenkins has made
oceangoing robots" article
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17112298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17112298)

I see one of his saildrones appears in the npr video.

------
EGreg
Let’s hope the photos they submitted don’t have their metadata or the location
will be revealed :)

~~~
everybodyknows
Doesn't look like the org is set up to keep location secret:

[https://www.vesselfinder.com/vessels/FALKOR-
IMO-7928677-MMSI...](https://www.vesselfinder.com/vessels/FALKOR-
IMO-7928677-MMSI-319005600)

[https://www.vesselfinder.com/historical-ais-
data](https://www.vesselfinder.com/historical-ais-data)

NPR can't seem to see the elephant in the room here. It's as if their writers
have never heard of deep-trawling or factory fleets. All we read is this:

>... build a case for why the White Shark Cafe should be officially protected
by the U.N. cultural agency. UNESCO is considering recognizing and protecting
it by making it a World Heritage Site.

So, UNESCO is going to go mano-a-mano against the PRC's "Coast Guard"?

~~~
falcon620
Perhaps if you delete or edit this comment right now it will keep them off for
at least days/weeks/months?

------
nkkollaw
Jesus, so from Europe it's either "plain text site", or agree to tracking.

Why (BTW, I would love to use the plain text version but it's very badly done
and I just clicked "back").

------
pvaldes
Gnatophausia ingens, we meet again... :-)

------
jc763
>They've even given them names. Like Eugene, Tilden and Leona.

So good.

------
falcon620
Let's hope the shark fishing boats don't find this spot. There's still a
sizeable market for shark fins in China, even after Yao Ming's brilliant
campaign there.

------
rhn_mk1
Link to the plain text version:

[https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=613394086](https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=613394086)

The redirect goes to the main page if the "disagree" to tracking link is
clicked.

~~~
privong
> The redirect goes to the main page if the "disagree" to tracking link is
> clicked.

Interesting, are you in the EU? I was never shown a dialog about tracking or
an agree/disagree link (either with or without javascript disabled).

~~~
rhn_mk1
The IP they see is located in the EU. Here's what I'm getting:
[https://i.imgur.com/lyztBl4.png](https://i.imgur.com/lyztBl4.png)

I'm browsing with scripts and cookies disabled, if that matters, although I
wouldn't expect this to make a difference.

~~~
rinze
"Decline tracking, go to a site that loads 10 times faster and doesn't have
any crap".

It's too long for a button, but I think it might work.

~~~
Gravityloss
The link goes to the text version of npr.org main page, not the article. It's
clearly designed to be the worse alternative.

~~~
privong
> The link goes to the text version of npr.org main page, not the article.

For me the link @rhn_mk1 posted goes directly to a text version of the article
on sharks.

~~~
Gravityloss
Yes, the link posted on hacker news goes there. The poster went through the
work to find the page again as text only version.

The "text version" link in the article goes to the front page (text version).

------
yosito
> they observed creatures using a remotely operated underwater vehicle

For a second, I thought the sharks were using a vehicle.

~~~
taneq
So, these two sharks are in a tank...

~~~
spodek
With your username, I bet you've had that one ready for years.

------
CraneWorm
so...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKsi3ouUc4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKsi3ouUc4)
? I'll get (admittedly justly) down-voted to transparency, but I won't find a
better post on HN to stick that video to.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
I enjoyed that. If you had said "the title reminded me of this story in
japanese about a shark in a cafe" I dont think you would have been down voted.

------
acou_nPlusOne_t
Great white sharks had a secret cafe and scientists led fishermen right to it.
What a symbiosis..

